# Rural environments...



## dpc (Aug 15, 2017)

My brother-in-law, grandson and a niece riding quads on my brother-in-law's farm in central Saskatchewan this past Saturday.


----------



## dpc (Aug 15, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2017)

A couple of shots from an outing earlier in the week. 8)


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc.

Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.
> 
> Keep posting.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 28, 2017)

Columbia, California



Columbia Livery &amp; Feed B&amp;W 0473 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 28, 2017)

dpc said:


> A couple of shots from an outing earlier in the week. 8)



Nice pictures dpc; somehow I'm reminded of a B&W picture I saw posted recently  ;D


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 28, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Columbia, California
> 
> [...]


Nice picture Keith - subject and processing create a real vintage atmosphere


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2017)

Somewhere in south-western Saskatchewan a few days ago... 8)


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Columbia, California



Very nice B&W. 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2017)

1. Wider view of previous posting
2. Detail of wall in #1

First picture: 5DMll + 16-35mmL f4
Second picture: 7DMll + Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2017)

Reservoir: There's an intentional faint magenta cast in the first picture; no excuse other than I like the effect; I somehow like the duck cutting across the pond in the second picture


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2017)

Farmland, central Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of shots from an outing earlier in the week. 8)
> ...




Thanks! I reminded of it, too.


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Columbia, California
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia Livery &amp; Feed B&amp;W 0473 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr




I really like this picture. I like the subject since I'm fascinated by old building, vehicles and equipment. I like the composition and it works really well in B&W. .


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheep Farm


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2017)

Down on the farm...


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2017)

Detritus in farmyard...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 28, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Columbia, California
> ...



Thanks


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 28, 2017)

dpc said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Columbia, California
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Pookie (Sep 28, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Columbia, California



Nice Keith !!!

Here is one from Pescadero, Ca ...


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2017)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Pookie.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shot. Nicely done, Pookie.



Thanks Click...


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2017)

Pookie said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Columbia, California
> ...



Nice picture. Great colours. Reminds me of my neck of the woods.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 29, 2017)

dpc said:


> Farmland, central Saskatchewan



Nice series dpc, makes me yearn to hike through such wide open gently sloping country 

Makes a change to not see the clutter of a city everywhere you look, but then again your province only has 0.5% of the population density as the country where I live ... :'(

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 29, 2017)

Pookie said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Columbia, California
> ...



Nice picture Pookie, such a friendly and relaxed atmosphere (although the farmer must work hard to get his hay in for the winter )

Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Farmland, central Saskatchewan
> ...




Thanks! Yes, we're certainly not overpopulated, especially where I live. There's a saying here that if your dog ran away you could watch him scamper over the plains for a week. A slight exaggeration.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2017)

1. There's a chill in the air. It's fall. I took this picture about a year ago. It reminds me of the cold that's coming. Slight ice fog which gives the picture that faint hazy look.
2. Swather taking a rest. I posted this picture in B&W elsewhere, but it definitely belongs in this thread.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2017)

1. Follow the leader...
2. Farm equipment off duty...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 29, 2017)

dpc said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



Thanks DPC


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2017)

The days of the old wooden grain elevator are numbered. These bad boys are now in.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 30, 2017)

dpc said:


> The days of the old wooden grain elevator are numbered. These bad boys are now in.



Love the colors in these...


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2017)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > The days of the old wooden grain elevator are numbered. These bad boys are now in.
> ...




Thanks, Pookie.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2019)

Town in south-western Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (May 22, 2019)

Natural prairie in south-western Saskatchewan


----------



## Click (May 22, 2019)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2019)

Vignettes from south-western Saskatchewan...


----------



## Click (May 26, 2019)

Really nice pictures. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 28, 2019)

Vignettes from edge of walking trail


----------



## dpc (May 28, 2019)

Ditto...


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2019)

Watch for muskrats!


----------



## dpc (Jul 1, 2019)

Natural prairie, south-western Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (Jul 6, 2019)

Shore of Lake Diefenbaker, south-central Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (Jul 6, 2019)

Scenes from the local reservoir


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 16, 2019)

Rural cemetery in North Eastern Oregon. Canon Powershot G9XmkII, edited in RawTherapee and Nik Color Efex Pro.




Rest in Peace by Rick Scheibner, on Flickr




American Memorial by Rick Scheibner, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2019)

Farmland in the valley of the Rosebud River, southern Alberta, Canada


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2019)

Abandoned settler's cabin, south-central Saskatchewan

Fujifilm X-T10 + 18-55mm lens


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2019)

Nice series. dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2019)

Horseshoe Canyon near Drumheller, Alberta


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2019)

Hillsides


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2019)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I really like the Horseshoe Canyon.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 12, 2019)

Rural Alberta, early September.
EOS-R + RF 24-105


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2019)

I really like the colours...And the little plane is a plus in the picture. Well done.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 12, 2019)

Click said:


> I really like the colours...And the little plane is a plus in the picture. Well done.


Thanks Click. On that day storm was coming and I had to wait anxiously for the plane to show up before the equipment get wet.


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2019)

South-western Saskatchewan yesterday afternoon (5DMII + EF 16-35mm f/4 L lens)


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2019)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## SteveC (Sep 19, 2019)

dpc said:


> View attachment 186692
> View attachment 186693


Fantastic cloud patterns, especially on the top one.


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2019)

Very nice shots, dpc. i especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2021)

Prairie pond, south-western Saskatchewan

R + EF 24-105mm f/4L


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 30, 2021)

A few autumnal impressions... Kirchberg abbey, southwestern Germany


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, Del Paso. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2021)

dpc said:


> Prairie pond, south-western Saskatchewan




Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 30, 2021)

Three more...


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Three more...


Beautiful shots. I like the second one in particular.


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2021)

Waiting to load at grain terminal...


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2021)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 3, 2021)

dpc said:


> Beautiful shots. I like the second one in particular.


Thanks, dpc!


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Three more...







Nicely done, Del Paso.


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2021)

Walking the dog...


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2021)

Prairie farmland: November 3rd, 2021


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2021)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2021)

Very nice. I especially like the second one with the birds.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2021)

Walking the dog 2


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2021)

Ice covered reservoir...


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2021)

Grain truck...


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2022)

Playing fetch the ball...


----------



## EricN (Aug 7, 2022)

dpc said:


> Playing fetch the ball...
> View attachment 204984


Lovely dogs and landscape!


----------



## dpc (Aug 9, 2022)

Minding the herd


----------



## jprusa (Aug 9, 2022)

dpc said:


> Minding the herd
> View attachment 205052


Great pictures as always dpc!


----------



## dpc (Aug 12, 2022)

Ripening grain field with a clump of thistle to the fore. (R + RF 35mm f/1.8 MACRO)


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2022)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 12, 2022)

Abstract (sort of) of ripening grain


----------



## dpc (Aug 13, 2022)

Margin of grain field with ancient granary in the distance. (R + RF 35mm f/1.8 MACRO IS STM)


----------



## dpc (Aug 16, 2022)

Red bench on a dreary wet morn'...


----------



## dpc (Aug 25, 2022)

Margin of ripe barley field with ancient granaries in the distance. Take 2


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2022)

Harvest time


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2022)

Very nice, dpc. I especially like the last two pictures.


----------

